# Corsair Hydro X Wasserkühlung



## DarkRiider (2. Juli 2020)

Hey liebes Forum!

Ich bin neu hier und dies ist meiner Thread. Womöglich gibt es dieses Thema schon aber ich kenne mich hier nun noch nicht so aus haha, ich hoffe man hilft mir trotzdem .

Zur Frage: Ich plane gerade für meinen bisherigen PC ein Enthusiasten Upgrade, sprich: das schöne Corsair 1000D Gehäuse und eine komplette Corsair Hydro Custom Wasserkühlung. 

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen damit? Muss ich etwas genau beachten? Ich habe mich sehr viel durch vieles durchgelesen aber wenn man alles von Corsair verbauen will, gibt es da so viel zu beachten, es ist auch meine erste Herangehensweise an Wasserkühlung überhaupt...Die Wasserkühlung, das gesamte System mit dem Commander Pro, wieviele und vor allem was ich genau alles brauche und und und.... 

Da ich hier aber im Wasserkühlung Bereich bin, werde ich wohl kaum auch einfach die Erklärung der ganzen LED Steuerung hier erfragen können oder?  

Vielen vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Juli 2020)

Beim Gpublock neigt das Anschlussterminal zur Undichtigkeit, der Agb ist am oberen Rand auch gerne undicht, die Anschlüsse sind viel zu teuer....


----------



## DarkRiider (2. Juli 2020)

Um das Geld geht es mir erstmal nicht, ist ja schließlich ein Enthusiasten Projekt, muss auch nicht zu morgen alles fertig sein 

Wie schlimm ist die Undichtigkeit? Passiert das öfter und muss man sich dann Sorgen um die Komponenten machen?


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2020)

Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und kaufe dir eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, die wartbar ist, wenn es nur die CPU werden soll. Also nichts von Corsair.

Corsair ist immer für nen saftigen Aufpreis bekannt um gleichwertige Qualität wie anderswo zu erhalten. Würde da eher bei den etablierten Herstellern zuschlagen.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Juli 2020)

DarkRiider schrieb:


> Um das Geld geht es mir erstmal nicht, ist ja schließlich ein Enthusiasten Projekt, muss auch nicht zu morgen alles fertig sein
> 
> Wie schlimm ist die Undichtigkeit? Passiert das öfter und muss man sich dann Sorgen um die Komponenten machen?


Beim Gpublock passiert es reproduzierbar, wenn mechanische Kraft auf das Anschlussterminal gewirkt wird, bei nicht ganz perfekt sitzender Verschlauchung/Verrohrung also durchgehend.
Youtube
Youtube
Youtube
Nur ein paar Beispielvideos. Wenn die Komponenten nass werden, ist das natürlich nicht gut, das kann mit anschließender ausführlicher! Reinigung auch gut gehen, aber man muss es echt nicht drauf anlegen, erst recht bei der -davon gehe ich mal aus- ersten Wakü.


ich111 schrieb:


> Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und kaufe dir eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, die wartbar ist. Mit der Zeit verlieren alle Wasser und dann kannst du das komplette Teil wegschmeißen


Nur für die Cpu ok, aber da fehlt der Rest des Pcs und es sieht auch nach nichts aus. In dem Case ist Platz für sehr viel Radiatorfläche und der Fokus liegt auf Optik, da mit einer Aio zu kommen, ist einfach nichts.


----------



## DarkRiider (2. Juli 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und kaufe dir eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, die wartbar ist, wenn es nur die CPU werden soll. Also nichts von Corsair.
> 
> Corsair ist immer für nen saftigen Aufpreis bekannt um gleichwertige Qualität wie anderswo zu erhalten. Würde da eher bei den etablierten Herstellern zuschlagen.



Ich danke dir für die Meinung! Wie gesagt ist mir das Geld egal und optisch ist Corsair für mich das absolute non plus ultra (Meine persönliche Meinung  ). Zudem wollte ich nicht nur die CPU anbinden. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Beim Gpublock passiert es reproduzierbar, wenn mechanische Kraft auf das Anschlussterminal gewirkt wird, bei nicht ganz perfekt sitzender Verschlauchung/Verrohrung also durchgehend.
> Youtube
> Youtube
> Youtube
> ...



ok, es hört sich erstmal wirklich nicht schön an aber ich glaube, dass es letztendlich dennoch besser aussieht, als bei anderen Herstellern. Und ja, ich wollte auf jeden eine Custom nehmen, denn bei diesem brachialem Gehäuse bringt eine kleine Kompakt nichts, glaube ich. Zudem habe ich auch erstmal geplant zwei 480 Radiatoren anzubringen zur Kühlung von CPU und GPU


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Juli 2020)

Wenn du alles ganz präzise verarbeitest, bleibt der Block auch dicht, aber wenn es ungenau wird und da mechanische Belastung drauf kommt, dann wird es undicht und dann ist die Optik gerne mal dein geringstes Problem. Bei anderen Herstellern passiert sowas zumindest nicht, da kann sehr viel Zug drauf sein und es bleibt dicht. Egal wie man es sieht, man kann erst dann auf Optik setzen, wenn die Funktion gewährleistet ist. Ist sonst wie ein Auto ohne Motor, sinnlos. Ich will dir den Block jetzt nicht madig reden, sondern nur meine Sichtweise der Dinge erklären.
Gut soweit, dass du eine anständige Radiatorfläche einplanst, die Wakü lebt von der Fläche.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2020)

Sehe ich auch so und ich stehe auch auf Optik, aber die Funktion und die Kühlleistung sollte damit nicht in Mitleidenschaft kommen. Zudem gibt es auch andere Hersteller die sehr schöne Produkte zum kaufen anbieten. Schau dir mal die Produkte von Watercool an, insbesonderes die Ausgleichsbehälter aus echtem Glas sind hier besonders gut und sehen auch sehr gut aus.

AGBs kannst auch mit einer beliebigen Pumpe kombinieren oder die Pumpe auch separat dazu verbauen.
In meinem Fall sitzt die Pumpe eine Ebene tiefer so das ich mir die Ausführung des AGB ohne Pumpe dazu gekauft habe.

Bilder dazu kannst in der Galerie meines Profils anschauen.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und kaufe dir eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, die wartbar ist, wenn es nur die CPU werden soll. Also nichts von Corsair.
> 
> Corsair ist immer für nen saftigen Aufpreis bekannt um gleichwertige Qualität wie anderswo zu erhalten. Würde da eher bei den etablierten Herstellern zuschlagen.



Corsair Hydro X ist die Custom Wasserkühlungsreihe, die hat nichts mit den Kompaktwasserkühlungen zu tun 

@TE
Bitte das hier durchlesen: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014) und dann bitte einmal deine Anforderungen zu Papier bringen, dann kann man dir auch was vernünftiges empfehlen.


----------



## DarkRiider (7. Juli 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Gedanken!

Ich habe mich noch weiter viel informiert und meine eigenen Gedanken gemacht aber ich bin von dieser Wasserkühlung im Kopf nicht umzustimmen. Trotz der von euch aufgezeigten Probleme, finde ich diesen Hersteller mit seinen Möglichkeiten und Angeboten einfach durch und durch perfekt für mich. Ich liebe es einfach, wenn alles aus einer Hand kommt. Deswegen auch dieses tolle Gehäuse, die ganzen QL Lüfter, die ich geplant habe usw. 

Am Ende nehme ich es dann einfach hin, dass ich vorsichtiger und genauer beim Einbau sein muss haha. ^^"


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juli 2020)

Dichtringen kann man ja zur Not selbst austauschen und da andere O-Ringe die es zu kaufen gibt versuchen.


----------



## DarkRiider (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe hier mal einen Mindfactory Warenkorb zusammengestellt. Ist das alles was ich brauche? Kritik gerne erwünscht ^^

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Leider gab es die Fittings für 14 mm nur noch in Weiß und nicht in Chrom auf Mindfactory :c


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Juli 2020)

Du hast 2 420er Radiatoren und dazu 12 120er Lüfter. Das kann gar nicht passen. Nutze besser die Möglichkeiten des Gehäuses und verbaue 2 480er und einen 420er (wobei mit Anpassungen bei der oberen Radiatoraufnahme statt einem 420er auch 2 480er möglich sein sollen), sodass du ordentlich Radiatorfläche hast. Dementsprechend auch die Lüftergrößen anpassen.
Zum ganzen RGB weiß ich nichts, dir fehlen Mainboard und Netzteil (oder hast du das schon?), der Gpu-Block ist nicht zur Grafikkarte kompatibel (wozu brauchst du eine Aorus Extreme, wenn der Kühler ohnehin gewechselt wird?), beim RAM könnte man auch noch ne bessere Wahl treffen (bei den Kosten, die bei dir anfallen, ist 3200 C16 nicht wirklich verhältnismäßig) und die Fittinge sind lächerlich teuer, aber den Punkt hatten wir ja schon.
Flüssigkeit ist übrigens auch zu wenig, du wirst bei deiner Config 1l ziemlich sicher überschreiten, bei meinen Vorschlägen werden selbst 2l knapp.
Eine anständige Steuerung und Überwachung fehlt auch komplett. Ich empfehle ein Aquacomputer Quadro, einen Tempsensor mit 1/4" Gewinde und ein Splitty9 active. Dazu paar Y-Adapter und gut ist.


----------



## DarkRiider (7. Juli 2020)

Gedacht waren 8 120er QL's in der Front ohne Radi und die radis dann oben mit 3 140er QL's jeweils und hinten natürlich auch. Die triple gewählt wegen den LED Hubs, die gleich mit dabei sind. 

Die Leistungsteile (MB, CPU...) habe ich alles schon, ich hab nur Upgrade Möglichkeiten reingetan, falls ich das mal irgendwann wollen würde. 1. Wieso passt der Block nicht zur GPU? Steht doch 2080 Ti dran am Block oder übersehe ich was? 2. Ich denke ja nicht, dass die preislichen Unterschiede der verschiedenen Anbieter von Custom Grakas nur an der Kühllösung liegen. Takt ist ja auch etwas anders und diese Version hat den höchsten Takt. Ich traue mich nicht wirklich ans Übertatkten, weil ich davon wirklich null Ahnung habe, wegen den Spannungen und Stromstärken.

Den RAM besitze ich bereits und wollte meinen vorhandenen dann einfach nur um 2 weitere identische Riegel auf 4 erweitern. Zum jetzigen System passt der auf jeden Fall echt gut, finde ich.

Echt? 1 L ist zu wenig? Ich habe mal gelesen das nur 1 oder maximal 1,25 für dicke Systeme genutzt werden.

Ah stimmt, an einen Tempsensor für das Wasser habe ich gar nicht gedacht. 

Die Steuerung übernimmt der Commander Pro in Kombi mit den LED Hubs.


EDIT: Die Pumpe von Corsair hat bereits einen Temp Sensor mit an Bord, habe ich gerade gesehen ^^


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Juli 2020)

Standardmäßig bekommst du oben aber nur einen 420er rein, mit anderem Tray auch noch vorne einen, aber das ist ja nicht zielführend. Das Gehäuse erlaubt bis zu 4 480er, das sollte man bei dem Preis des Gehäuses und der restlichen Wakü auch nutzen. Es macht ja wenig Sinn, fast 1000€ (exkl. Gehäuse) für ne Wakü und deren Optik auszugeben, um dann mit einer Radiatorfläche, die man fast für die Hälfte bekommt, zu arbeiten, so zumindest meine Meinung. Du gibst da Unsummen für Optik und Marke aus, aber hast am Ende nur 2 420er Radiatoren.
Aber zu deinen Fragen:
1.Da steht 2080ti FE drauf. Die Aorus Xtreme hat ein custom Pcb, die passt nicht.
2. Zum guten Teil liegen sie an der Kühlung und dem Pcb ,wobei der Markenname und die Beleuchtung auch immer für einen Preisaufschlag gut sind. Die Taktangabe ist auch völlig zu ignorieren, da der Gpu Boost die Gpu ohnehin (deutlich) höher takten lässt, wichtig sind da nur Temperatur, Sannung und Powerlimit. Das Pcb kann dir recht egal sein, weil auch die Referenzplatine nicht limitiert, nicht mal bei 380W (maximales Powerlimit für Referenznachbauten). Unter Luft mögen die Bauteile auf dem Pcb teils zu warm werden können, unter Wasser ist das nicht der Fall. Die Gpu profitiert auch quasi gar nicht von der besseren Platine. Am Ende reduziert es sich bei der Wasserkühlung nur auf Powerlimit und Kompatibilität zu vorhandenen Kühlblöcken. Eine custom Karte macht nahezu nie Sinn ,außer man nimmt wie ich die Asus Strix und flasht das 1000W Bios drauf, ne 2080ti kann die 400W immerhin ganz gut knacken. 
Beim Übertakten kannst du bei einer Nvidia Karte gar nichts mehr kaputt machen; die macht bei 1,094V dicht, Strom wird durchs Powerlimit begrenzt und thermische Gefahren werden durch die Wakü entfernt.


----------



## claster17 (7. Juli 2020)

Wenn irgendwas von der Corsair-Teilen nicht auf Lager ist, kannst dich nach den eigentlichen Herstellern umschauen. Die Radiatoren sind von Hardwarelabs und die Fittinge von Bitspower.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Juli 2020)

Wobei die Bitspowerfittinge optisch abseits des Logos keinen wirklichen Unterschied zu denen von Barrow oder Bykski aufweisen.
Aber wenn er alles von Corsair haben will, kann er es machen, auch wenn es mit anderen Herstellern besser/günstiger gehen würde.


----------



## DarkRiider (7. Juli 2020)

Ahh, immer wieder interessant, was man alles noch lernen kann ^^

Also passen oben 2x480er nebeneinander und vorne 2x480er nebeneinander radis rein? Gut zu wissen, wollte nur wegen der Lautstärke auf den 420er gehen, weil es ja logisch ist, dass ein 140er Lüfter bei weniger Umdrehungen/s genauso viel Power erzeugen kann wie ein 120er. Aber wenn es eh keinen Sinn macht, dann nehme ich auch lieber die 2x480er oben 

ok, dass manche Grafikkarten auch ganz andere pcb's haben können, wusste ich auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich sind dort dann die Lanes  anders gelötet oder vllt. ein besseres Material verbaut, was besser leitet oder ein sinnvolleres Layout. Dann muss ich wohl nach einer Referenzkarte gucken, damit der GPU Block passt. Denn ich denke dass FE für Founders Edition steht.

Zu den Fittings: Die werde ich auch direkt bei Corsair kaufen können. Die bieten ja, glaube ich, auch einen Shop an. Zumindest kann man da scheinbar einen Warenkorb füllen.

Vielen Dank an alle, die mit Tipps geben hier ^^


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Juli 2020)

Du musst, um oben 2 480er nutzen zu können, bei Corsair die entsprechende Halterung nachkaufen. Am besten, du gehst gleich aufs Ganze und nimmst 4 480er, dann hast du die nächsten 10 Jahre Ruhe. 
Bei den Grafikkarten, achte darauf, dass du keine wirkliche Referenzkarte holst (die sind im Powerlimit oft beschnitten), sondern eine Karte mit Referenzpcb. Dazu kannst du ja auf der Kompatibilitätsliste nachsehen. Was da mit dem Referenzkühler abgedeckt ist, wird mit den Referenzkühlern jeglicher anderer Hersteller kompatibel sein. 
Der einzige Vorteil der custom Pcbs ist eine stärkere Spannungsversorgung, die eben mehr Platz braucht und daher ein anderes Layout des Pcbs benötigt.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Juli 2020)

DarkRiider schrieb:


> Trotz der von euch aufgezeigten Probleme, finde ich diesen Hersteller mit seinen Möglichkeiten und Angeboten einfach durch und durch perfekt für mich.


Ein Mann, ein Wort. Ich finde es mutig, dass du defekte Hardware dafür in kauf nimmst, dass die Optik stimmt.


----------



## DarkRiider (8. Juli 2020)

Dann würde ich auch einfach die Halterungen nachkaufen und dann auf die 4x480er gehen und zur Kompatibilitätsliste: Sehr interessant! Corsair bietet die auch direkt an mit Hersteller Sortierung, sehr übersichtlich und einfach.

Und ja für mich spielt die Optik eine enorme Rolle beim ganzen. Ich kenne mich, egal wie effizient es auch sein mag, ich werde damit nicht glücklich, wenn ich nicht von der Optik überzeugt bin. Besonders bei RGB ... Da bin ich eine Motte, mehr Licht gleich ich flatter noch mehr wild umher xD

Aber diese Kühlung ist ja nicht schlecht, sie weist nur ein paar Unebenheiten auf, mit denen man klar kommt aber es bei anderen Herstellern gar nicht müsste. Also für mich kein minuspunkt ^^


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Juli 2020)

Ein gerne mal undichter Gpublock ist eben mehr als eine Unebenheit, sondern eigentlich ein klarer Nichtkaufgrund, aber es ist dein Risiko.
Dass du deutlich mehr Geld für Optik ausgibst, ist ja bei der Wakü nichts neues, da sagt auch keiner was, wir jammern^^ ja nur, weil es mache Teile ohne optischen Unterschied von anderen Anbieter günstiger gibt.


----------



## DarkRiider (8. Juli 2020)

Eine Sache ist auf jeden Fall erstmal safe: Ich werde mir erst alles andere kaufen. Ich mache erstmal eine fertige Wasserkühlung für die CPU und bereite durch die Radis alles vor um leicht die GPU irgendwann später mit anzubinden. Denn den GPU Block kann ich eh noch lange nicht nutzen. Bis ich genug Geld habe um locker 1200€ für ne 2080 TI auszugeben wird die 4080 TI angekündigt xD 

Vielleicht änder ich bis dahin ja die Meinung und hole mir zumindest nur den GPU Block von einem anderen Hersteller. 

So wie ich es jetzt gehört habe ist auch nur der GPU Block der einzig riesige Schwachpunkt und wenn das eh dann erst später kommt....Gerade kühlt meine 2060 Super mit triple fan auch noch wirklich gut ^^


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Juli 2020)

Warte mal, du holst dir jetzt ne Wakü mit RGB für 1000€, aber es reicht nicht für ne anständige Grafikkarte?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juli 2020)

Eine Computer kann auch gut Luft gekühlt werden und am ende sind die Temperaturen dem Prozessor und der Grafikkarte egal. Ich würde nur dann auf Wasser umbauen wenn der Unterbau und sowie die Grafikkarte von der Leistung mit drin sind oder bereits vorhanden. Denn es macht mehr Sinn 1000 Euro in gute Hardware rein zu stecken als in einer Wasserkühlung.

Nicht falsch verstehen, habe selbst eine Wasserkühlung aufgebaut und auch nicht wenig dazu ausgegeben, aber bei mir stand die Hardware bereits und ich habe was die Hardware angeht keine Kompromisse machen müssen.

Du wirst den Prozessor ehe nicht super gut runter kühlen können, da Prozessoren im allgemeinem Schwer zu kühlen sind. Die Wasserkühlung macht daher besonders bei der Grafikkarte mehr aus und selbst hier ist es auch nicht so ein großen Unterschied was die Leistung zumindest angeht. Der Hauptgrund einer Wasserkühlung ist immer noch mit ausreichend Fläche leiser bis lautlos zu werden und natürlich die Optik dazu.

Für den Prozessor würde auch eine AIO ausreichen was dann auch viel günstiger ausfallen würde.


----------



## DarkRiider (8. Juli 2020)

Die Sache ist, ich habe gerade nicht mal im Ansatz genug Geld für das alles überhaupt. Das komplette build up hier ist nur eine Planung im Vorfeld, damit ich mir die Mühe nicht machen muss, wenn ich dann irgendwann das Geld dafür habe und direkt holen kann. Theoretisch kann ich auch wieder die 2080 TI (oder bis dahin die 3080 TI) mit reinnehmen und alles, dann wird es nur länger dauern, bis ich es mir letzendlich dann kaufen werde. 

Und ich mache das einfach weil ich Lust drauf habe x) nicht unbedingt weil ich mir einen krassen Leistungsschub erhoffe. Schön leise und geile Optik und besonders die Wasserkühlung Optik, wie das Wasser da durch läuft.

Für den direkten Zeitraum werde ich vllt. wirklich mal ne kleine AiO holen damit ich nicht mehr diesen lauten R 7 Boxed Kühler hören muss. 

Die Geburt hier ist schwer aber hoffentlich am Ende effektiv  Danke für jeden, der mit hier redet!


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Juli 2020)

Wenn die Kohle knapp ist, sollte man sie aber ganz sicher nicht in den Pc stecken, da gibts wichtigeres zu erledigen. 
Sowas wie nen Rechner mit Oberklasse-Komponenten und Wakü baut man sich zusammen, wenn man genug auf der hohen Kante hat. So ein Pc ist zwar ne tolle Sache und bringt ne Menge Spaß, am Ende hat man aber auch mit schlechterer Hardware immer noch einen Großteil des Spielspaßes, der Rest ist nur haben wollen, und da wird man dann ganz schnell von der Realität eingeholt, wenn man es übertreibt.
Natürlich sehen die Builds auf Youtube und in Foren gut aus und man will selber so einen Pc haben, aber 1. wird man das in der Regel erst recht beim ersten Versuch nicht so in der Form hinbekommen und 2. ist es vor allem Schmuck. Praktisch hilft das gar nicht.
Leg besser mal was an Geld zurück, bis du genug hast, um dir alles auf einen Schlag zu kaufen und dann immer noch ein ganzes Monatsgehalt auf dem Konto übrig zu haben. So ähnlich machen wir das auch, auch wenn die Rechnung nicht immer aufgeht und es auch bei mir mal etwas eng mit dem Kontostand wird (dieser Monat wird wieder so einer, Umzug steht an).
Bis es soweit ist, hat sich dein Geschmack vielleicht schon wieder geändert und du willst was ganz anderes, vielleicht gibt es bis dahin irgendwelche Wunderlüfter, man weiß ja nie.
Also: Geduld!


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juli 2020)

In diesem Fall würde ich mir eher im Vorfeld einiges an Videos und Anleitungen anschauen und nichts groß was planen. Denn bis es soweit ist kann es möglich sein das bestimmte Komponente nicht mehr verfügbar sind oder neues hinzukommt. 

Am ende kann es auch sein das wenn das nötige Geld nicht da ist nie zu solch einem Umbau kommt. Umbauen kannst ein Rechner auch jederzeit, auch wenn es bereits ganz normal auf Luft aufgebaut wurde. Es sollten nur Komponente ausgewählt werden die später ggf. noch auf Wasser umgebaut werden können.

In meinem Fall als ich auf Wasser umbaute bestand mein Recher seit 3 Monate mit meinen neuen Komponente und als dann im Jahr 2018 mein neuer Prozessor und Grafikkarte ausgetauscht wurden bestand meine Wasserkühlung bereits, so das ich hier im Grund gar nichts neu umbauen musste und meine Grafikkarte hatte ich zu der Zeit auch direkt von Werk aus mit Wasserkühler gekauft gehabt. Ich habe daher auch wenn ich vor 6 Monate eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut und umgebaut habe alles erst dann umgebaut als mein System auch stand. So kann man sich das ganze auch etwas mit dem Geld aufteilen ohne das alles auf einmal dazu kommt.

Die erste Anschaffung einer Wasserkühlung kostet meist das meiste. Weitere Umbauten wenn dann doch noch was erweitert wird oder ausgetauscht wird geht dann nicht mehr so stark ins Geld weil alles weitere bereits vorhanden ist.


----------



## DarkRiider (8. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank euch zwei, das habt ihr schön gesagt!

Ich wollte mir dafür sowieso Zeit lassen, also nicht in irgendwelche Schulden rennen, nur damit ich da mein Schmuckstück stehen habe haha. Aber klar, es kann immer sein, dass sich der Geschmack ändert oder womöglich Teile rauskommen bis dahin, die vielleicht sogar noch besser sind. Der Corsair Commander Pro ist ja so ein Beispiel, den gibt es bisher nur einige wenige Jahre.

Aber die ca 150€ für ne AiO kann ich auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme stemmen und die werde ich wohl auch dann gut brauchen, damit der Boxed Kühler weg kann


----------

